# What Species is this



## aussiegriny (Jan 25, 2011)

what type of gecko is this the little guy was behind my dressing table


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jan 25, 2011)

maybe ahg with regen tail??? were abouts in aus are you


----------



## aussiegriny (Jan 25, 2011)

i am in cairns north of queensland


----------



## geckos_are_great (Jan 25, 2011)

im gunna say ahg then  its a cool looking one


----------



## aussiegriny (Jan 25, 2011)

well i think it has a family because the a few


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 25, 2011)

Asian House gecko...i cant beleive how much variations there is with them.Ive caught some so light(hypo) while others were really dark brown..Theres so many around,i cant find any other geckos..
After i moved into my new place i found 2 eggs,didnt know what they were so i incubated and 67days later these tiny geckos emerged..Theres was some1 on one of the reptile sites(4 sale) selling them for $35each,i wrote to him asking if i need a licence,he said no..Then i told him i catch 20-30nearly every night,he ask me where i lived as he wanted to go and catch a heap..


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 25, 2011)

Pythons, my friend found an animal that looked exactly like that in his backyard, whilst mowing his lawn.
He took it to us as it couldn't move it's legs, and he thought it was a skink.
Yeah, it died.
Does that mean AHGs are in Vic now?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 25, 2011)

G'day Plimpy,

Your friend probably found a Marbled Gecko (_Christinus marmoratus)_, which look superficially similar to Asian House Geckos.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright, cool.


----------



## aussiegriny (Jan 25, 2011)

can you sell AHGs? coz there are heaps of them in and outside of my house


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 25, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> Asian House gecko...i cant beleive how much variations there is with them.Ive caught some so light(hypo) while others were really dark brown..Theres so many around,i cant find any other geckos..View attachment 183216
> After i moved into my new place i found 2 eggs,didnt know what they were so i incubated and 67days later these tiny geckos emerged..Theres was some1 on one of the reptile sites(4 sale) selling them for $35each,i wrote to him asking if i need a licence,he said no..Then i told him i catch 20-30nearly every night,he ask me where i lived as he wanted to go and catch a heap..


 
yeh ive only seen the hypos ones at my house lol tones of them


----------



## aussiegriny (Jan 25, 2011)

does anyone know what i can you to lure AHG to get out of there hiding spots and come in to the lure so i can sell


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jan 25, 2011)

Who the hell would buy an AHG?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 25, 2011)

It's illegal to sell them, anyway.


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 25, 2011)

aussiegriny said:


> does anyone know what i can you to lure AHG to get out of there hiding spots and come in to the lure so i can sell



Its illegal to catch and sell reptiles without the correct permits. Also AHG are a pest


----------



## scorps (Jan 25, 2011)

Hahahah this thread went funny, cant beleive this guy seriously wants to catch ahg's and sell them,

What do you mean lure them out, there everywhere, what every this guy sells them for Ill half the price if any one wants them


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 25, 2011)

scorps said:


> Hahahah this thread went funny, cant beleive this guy seriously wants to catch ahg's and sell them,
> 
> What do you mean lure them out, there everywhere, what every this guy sells them for Ill half the price if any one wants them



have a look at his other thread, he wants to start breeding them to sell...


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would be a millionaire in no time with the amount of AHG around here..So something that is a introduce pest,what are the legallities if caught with any..This bloke i spoke to was trying his hardest to find out roughly where i lived,as i told him theres hundreds around here..He emailed 4-5times wondering if i would catch them and ship them to him.It was the biggest laugh ive had all year..


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 26, 2011)

If they were bred, wormed and fed a good diet in captivity, couldnt they be used as a cheap food source for few species of snakes etc?


----------



## Australis (Jan 26, 2011)

Not to nit-pick here.. but Hypos? Come on think about it!!


----------



## Radar (Jan 26, 2011)

What, you mean they don't normally have an almost total lack of melanin? I thought my house was special producing all these hypo's...


----------



## dexta (Jan 26, 2011)

*id*

hey can someone please tell me what my carpet python is when i got him 3 years ago i never got told and i cant find any pix of other snakes that look like him


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 26, 2011)

A carpet python...Post some of yours for others to see..


----------



## dexta (Jan 27, 2011)

here's some of him i dont have many good ones of like body shots


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just ur average looking Coastal carpet Dexta...


----------



## Chicken (Jan 27, 2011)

coastal carpet,


----------



## dexta (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks heaps bud


----------



## scorps (Jan 27, 2011)

dexta said:


> hey can someone please tell me what my carpet python is when i got him 3 years ago i never got told and i cant find any pix of other snakes that look like him




Lol first ever post on aps was hijacking another thread asking a question to do with nothing about the thread. . .


----------



## dexta (Jan 27, 2011)

lol you kno it


----------

